# Meyer 6' 8" DP Plow



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Fellow Jeepers I have closed my landscape snow business. Last year I bought a new plow and used it a few times, washed it, then stored in my garage when not in use. I have an add that you can check out in the used equipment section.

Price $3,000


----------

